

8 year old girl CEO - suchabag
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1402976813/tomorrows-lemonade-stand

======
Skoofoo
There are so many better things to teach an 8-year-old than how to make money.
Instead of trying to raise $100k for a little website, why not teach the kid
HTML, CSS, maybe even JavaScript so she can make one herself? It's not that
hard, you'd be giving her a great creative outlet that would impress her
friends, it would help her think logically, and it would likely pay off in her
future a lot more than teaching her how to be an "entrepreneur".

